# Cleaning Out Roof Vents



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

For those who haven't tried or don't know how to clean your roof vents without getting on the roof.. here you go. its as simple as removing the four screws from the inside moulding. the sleeve that the screws were in slips down towards you. remove the screw from the crank handle and the screen comes down. now you'll be able to wipe the inside of your vent, wash the screen etc. reinstall the pieces in reverse order and you're done figure about 10 minutes each. this is a great opportunity to also check you bathroom fan. ours vented the wrong way....in! a wet finger near the fan verified it. to fix that it is as simple as swapping the leads at the fan by removing the small spade lugs at the rear of the 12 volt motor. the spade lugs are small and easily bent so be firm but gentle when removing them. I just finished doing mine. I new there was some crud on them but the first one told the story. They were dirty! so I hope this helps those of you who thought about it but just didn't know. happy camping! see ya out there!


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

I clean out the debris off my vents . . . with a hair dryer!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I give my daughter 5 bucks and tell her to be careful ....


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I give my daughter 5 bucks and tell her to be careful ...


I give Ghosty's daughter $5 and tell her to be careful, too......







and then go have a beer with Ghosty.

Mark


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

Blow them out with a air compressor fast and easy!!!!!!! From the inside !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

does this mean the maxx air hinge brackets are not worth buying? im getting my max air covers this week and thought the hinges would help with cleaning. if not ill save my money.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Sayonara said:


> does this mean the maxx air hinge brackets are not worth buying? im getting my max air covers this week and thought the hinges would help with cleaning. if not ill save my money.


Its an added expense that you could probably do without -- I clean my vents out once a year -- normally with an air compressor from the top side of the roof -- if they are really bad then I simply undo the four screws and take them off... the hinges to me are just not worth it...


----------



## jlukens (Oct 3, 2006)

If you take your finger and snap the underside of the screen, I can usually get all foreign matter out of there within four of five snaps...


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks for the tip! I knew somebody here would come up with the easiest and least expensive solution.

Mike


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Thanks for the tips! I was wondering about this just this past weekend


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

skippershe said:


> Thanks for the tips! I was wondering about this just this past weekend


Why -- did you get syrup in those too?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

campmg said:


> Thanks for the tips! I was wondering about this just this past weekend


Why -- did you get syrup in those too?
[/quote]
very funny


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

No inside jokes, especially if its about Dawn







Fess up, what about syrup?

John


----------

